# Roubaix Comp double received Aug13, picture



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

*Roubaix Comp double 2010 received Aug13, picture*

I picked up my 2010 Comp on Thursday from the Spokesman in Mandeville LA. Sweet bike for my first 25 miles... 50 mile ride tomorrow morning, an MS Tour for the Cure training ride out of Abita Springs, La. Chose the white over the matte carbon color with the funky lettering. The Saxo Bank trim is super. Added Keo easy pedals but I will upgrade to the Keo Sprint white pedals and put the easy's on my old bike. I am attaching dealer photos of the white Comp and the carbon. I am upgrading from an alum OCR2 Giant I purchased in 2002. Price for the 2010 msrp is the same as the 2009 but the dealer gave me an early order discount. I bought a 58mm frame.. I am just under 6 feet tall and weigh 215.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a good looking bike, congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

*2010 Roubaix Comp Team Rabobank*

Just got the same bike on Saturday! My first road bike. Had been looking at 2009 Roubaix's and also Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4, but when I saw this new one I fell in love.

Seems like the only major change from 2009 (besides the colors) is the wheels are now Mavic Aksium's (09 was Shimano RS-10) but the saddle is an Avatar (09 was Toupe Gel).


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Tony...it was a pleasure to ride on a 50 miler on Sunday.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats to you too...good start for your first road bike..


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks TT, ... rode it for a 50 miler on Sunday with moderate hills.. a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

*More photos of my 2010 Roubaix Comp Double*

Here are few more images that I made..


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice! Were the decals hard to get off the wheels? I like the look without the yellow decals.

Also, going to go back to LBS to get the bars higher, I like your position there. Was that just adjustment of the stock stem?


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

*Decals and stem height*

The decals are as received, a large decal with Aksium in white and Race in Red. There is a small yellow sticker in front of the Aksium decals too. Nothing removed. 

The headset adjustment is dialed to max height and the stem is reversed. I also rotated the bars back a little to bring the brake hoods closer.This angles the drops downward a little but it is not a problem...matches the angle I used on my old bike.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh next time you are in the shop have Steve remove your "Geek" ring. Detracts from beauty of bike.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

*Eh?*

I plead ignorance..what's a "geek ring"?


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

the geek ring is the black disk behind the cassette. It's..like...huge


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

The black plastic thing on the rear wheel. I just cut it off using some heavy-duty scissors myself.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks... I did figure it out after I asked. I will think about it... 

I did some researching and it appears that the graphics on my Aksiums matches 2007 Aksium wheels, not the ones on your bike or shown in the Specialized picture or the 08 and 09 pictures. Makes me wonder... I will check with the dealer tomorrow. There is a sticker on the rim Alu 6000, and made in China...what's on your rims? thanks


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for enlightening me... I guess the Geek description works for me..


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, I've got a question about that bike, since I'm interested in the Roubaix Comp Rival. Are the Saxo Bank decals options or do they come standard, and if they do come standard, are they removable? I really don't want to buy a bike where I'm advertising a company or even a cycling team I have no interest in. It'd be a bummer if I actually had to consider declining the purchase because of so (physically) small an issue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the white as well, nice bike, congrats.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

They came standard...I didn't ask. They appear to be just stickers and should be removable. there are 3: one on the top tube and one on either side of the seat tube. It doesn't bother me that I am doing a little advertising, since they are major cycling supporters.


----------



## Cyclemichael (Aug 15, 2009)

They came standard...I didn't ask. They appear to be just stickers and should be removable. there are 3: one on the top tube and one on either side of the seat tube. It doesn't bother me that I am doing a little advertising, since they are major cycling supporters.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Just ordered mine today with SRAM Rival on it instead of 105. I think some blue Michelin's would top this thing off nice! Nice bike, congratulations!


----------

